# Set up advice



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello all,

I got a couple of Rena Filstar XP3 from a buddy who doesn't have his 200gallon tank anymore. I want to know if there's anyway to incorporate them into my new system that I'm planning right now. I'm getting a reef ready Oceanic Illuminata 57 gallon. I am building a custom stand that will house a sump and skimmer etc... Is there any way that the canister filters can be used as well? I was hoping to use at least one of the Renas instead of a return pump (intake hose goes into the sump and return goes back into tank). Is this doable? Either that, or I'm gonna have to maybe trade em for something I can use for the new system...


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

My brother is starting a 100 g reef right now and got a big canister filter and i told him a sump would be better, so we are going to use the canister pump to get it from the sump to the tank. So i sure hope so! Lol.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It is doable. What are you planning as media in the canister filters because most media will turn into nitrate factories (bad for corals). Empty, the filters will have a slightly faster flow.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

hunggi74 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got a couple of Rena Filstar XP3 from a buddy who doesn't have his 200gallon tank anymore. I want to know if there's anyway to incorporate them into my new system that I'm planning right now. I'm getting a reef ready Oceanic Illuminata 57 gallon. I am building a custom stand that will house a sump and skimmer etc... Is there any way that the canister filters can be used as well? I was hoping to use at least one of the Renas instead of a return pump (intake hose goes into the sump and return goes back into tank). Is this doable? Either that, or I'm gonna have to maybe trade em for something I can use for the new system...


Sell the xp3, buy more corals!! No but seriously, You stated you will have a sump so no need for the filter.

If you didnt have a sump then the filter could perhaps store some live rock rubble and perhaps a charcoal bag to purify the water, but since you have a sump everything you need to run your tank goes in there...If you really wanted to you could still run charcoal in the filter but IMHO its a waste of electricity and space.

Looks like the nano didnt last too long eh?

I knew you would upgrade soon enough, I guess the wife gave the ok hahahahahahhah!!


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I got the ok from the wife The Edge is still going, gonna transfer the corals and rock to the new tank when it's all ready. No hurry, won't be set up until the new year, just wanted to get the tank because they are (or aren't, depending on who you ask) being discontinued.

I would run the canister filter w/o any media in it. Just use it to pump water from my sump back to the display tank. Basically, use it in lieu of a return pump. I'm trying to save money everywhere so I can get some AI Sols for lighting.

Beaux, tell me if you guys can get it going because that's exactly what I'm planning to do. 

I know i want as clean a look as possible for the display tank. Hence the built in overflow and return, so if using the XP3 means having to have unsightly hoses going into the tank, I will sell both XP3s. 

Chris, build my own sump out of an old aquarium, or buy one (maybe the Aqueon Pro Flex model2?) DIY route would lead to the next question: are you any good with acrylic?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

an aquarium for a sump has always worked for me.... an acrylic sump can work aswell although all acrylic sumps are small and by that I mean not as tall as a regular tank 

for a sump you can get away with 2 pieces of glass, I would go for the largest foot print sump you can stick under the tank, reason for this is... larger sump means more volume and less flow. ie a small sump will flow water through it faster. If you have a skimmer, the bubbles have no time to dicipate therefore you end up with micro bubbles in the display(which can be unsightly)

Also a larger sump can have a refuge area where you could grow macro algae and even keep different species of fish or whatever you choose :lol: and.....stock equipment like a bio pellet reactor phosban reactor chiller pump or what have you!

glass tanks also tend to be more readily available and cheaper than acrylic sumps....anyhow there are many pros and cons to sumps and I am sure you will decide what's best when the time comes, I personally like to use glass tanks as sumps.




Forgot to add using 2 xp3 canisters or 1 return pump is about the same electricity, the other reason why people use a return pump is because they want less powerheads in the display... this can be achieved by splitting the flow to 4 outlets which is pretty easy with lock lines.

It really depends what you're trying to achieve, people that do rimless tanks are going for a clean look and less equiptment, atleast that's what I do with my planted tanks...If you're going for a reliable and quiet pump, Ehiem are quiet and reliable. Most other pumps make a humming sound but put out alot of flow... as I said before you could run 1 return pump and no powerheads in the tank, or 2 filters and a few powerheads whatever works for you.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Chris. Sell the XP3s. You really don't need all the clutter in your display.

You may not have enough space in your cabinet for sump, XP3s and later calcium reactors and other gears


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

you guys had me at "less powerheads in the display tank". As in no need to get a MP10?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Canister filters by design are low in oxygen and not recommended for saltwater applications. Better to look into a sump as suggested. Using a canister for a return pump is not a reliable pump, canisters need to be purged of air to operate properly and with the intake in line with the sump, with the accumulation of air it will likely break siphon and damage the Filstar eventually.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Canister filters by design are low in oxygen and not recommended for saltwater applications. Better to look into a sump as suggested. Using a canister for a return pump is not a reliable pump, canisters need to be purged of air to operate properly and with the intake in line with the sump, with the accumulation of air it will likely break siphon and damage the Filstar eventually.


Grant pointed out a very good point that I may have overlooked with another negative point on using canisters with a sump!

Another thing is if you were to get an Vortech pump, why not an MP40, you can adjust the flow as desired and you can most definitely run 1 MP40 in that size of tank.

You've seen my 75g, with all the rock and corals the flow while somewhat strong is lacking in the lower areas aswell as the sides, I am planning to add another MP40 when I can afford it. I am surprised you suggested Vortech as oppose to Hydor koralia, it's like saying...the Mazda 3 takes me where I want but the Nissan Skyline does it with more umph!

One thing I will say is buy the best that you can afford and buy it only once, I have changed powerheads more than a few times in the 10 plus years of reef keeping. I started off by saying aslong as it keeps up to my needs the cheapest will do, now I say from experience get the best...because we all know "you get what you pay for"


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> You've seen my 75g, with all the rock and corals the flow while somewhat strong is lacking in the lower areas aswell as the sides, I am planning to add another MP40 when I can afford it. I am surprised you suggested Vortech as oppose to Hydor koralia, it's like saying...the Mazda 3 takes me where I want but the Nissan Skyline does it with more umph!


Haha, that's a great comparison! It definitely puts things into perspective for me... especially being a fan of the R34 

Thanks for all the great info Chris & Grant, it's helping me figure out how to set up my 65g


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

yes, a big thank you to everyone! This will DEFINITELY be the tank that I stay with, so I wanna do it right, once. Yes Chris, that's exactly the reason why I said Vortech and not Hydor. But really, MP10 isn't gonna cut it in a 57G? The price of an MP40 scares the *bleep* outta me (actually, it's the telling the wife how much it costs that scares me) That's also another reason why this tank is gonna take a long time to get going, money don't grow on trees for me and I can't spend whole paychecks on this hobby... Get the tank on the 22nd, build a stand for it, sell the 2 XP3s for a sump or skimmer, sell my left testicle for the 2 AI Sols...


----------

